# healthy treats?



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i am a new chihuahua mom and am wondering what kind of treats everyone gives their furbabies... and for those who give them fruits and veggies... what are good ones to give and how much....
i know nothing about chihuahuas, i just know i love mine...and want to do whats best for him.
thanks in advance to those who respond.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi. I love your baby. I have learned so much from this forum. I give mine unsalted green beans (they love them) and carrots (good for choppers) and dehydrated cheese and chicken that I found on a natural, organic dog site. I also will give small chunks of chicken that I've cooked for treats. I also do the Kona chips (thanks to Brodysmom) and bully sticks (for their chewing). I feed premium food (Origen) and that's all they get. Good luck with your baby.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine don't like most commercial treats. So we use veggies, fruits, and their favorite is boiled unsalted Chicken. Also Cheerios. They enjoy chewing chewies (Bully sticks and Pig ears more than treats).


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I also use the Kona Chips that Brody's mom found they are great. I feed wellness so I also use all of wellness and Mrs Hubbard treats.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I give a decent variety of treats including: Milkbone biscuits, Wellness Wellbites, Natural Balance meat rolls (cut up into bite size pieces), Purina Carvers, Chicken jerky, Newmans Own organic biscuits, Sniffers 101, Healthy Select biscuits, and baby carrots. I only give one or two treats a day, but I like to offer variety.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

so far i gt him little dog milk bones... and ceaser double delight treats that are under 3 cal per piece... he likes the ceaser treats best... but im just scared of feeding him something bad for him... i will try the green beans and carrots and other suggestions...


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I crisp up little pieces of chicken or turkey in the oven and they love this 
I've also baked their own biscuits.

Barbara x


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i LOVE these treats 









Only 3 calories each, and bam goes NUTS for them. 

I give him frozen carrot sticks cut up in small pieces, little bits of apples, and for special treats i give him chicken liver biscuits taht i buy from a specialty store in point pleasant. he loves pupperoni but i only use it for training purposes because h really eally likes those.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

my love chicken, carrots, wellness treats, and lukes ...


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Nana4u said:


> my love chicken, carrots, wellness treats, and lukes ...


Just curious  What are lukes please?

Is it a brand name?

Barbara x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think she means Zuke's? Brody loves those too. 

He also loves his Kona's Chips, the Wellness puppy jerky bites, and anything else he can nibble off the ground. Dirt, leaves, and his favorite delicacy is a nice glob of cat hair. His favorite. I have to vacuum every day or he will find SOMETHING to put in his mouth!!! Crazy boy.

Brodysmom


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> Just curious  What are lukes please?
> 
> Is it a brand name?
> 
> Barbara x


opppss...Zuke's not luke...LOL....www.zukes.com ..


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> I think she means Zuke's? Brody loves those too.
> 
> He also loves his Kona's Chips, the Wellness puppy jerky bites, and anything else he can nibble off the ground. Dirt, leaves, and his favorite delicacy is a nice glob of cat hair. His favorite. I have to vacuum every day or he will find SOMETHING to put in his mouth!!! Crazy boy.
> 
> Brodysmom



I'm with bodysmom....everything of the ground too...LOL...


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey loves cheese, chicken, yogurt drops and pup corn.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

My dogs also like apples (not too much though) - red not green too sour.
Stangely, they also like cucumbers and red peppers. They don't actually like doggie cookies all that much but they do like the Wellness Puppy Bites and Pure Bites (they are dehydrated chicken, cheese or liver - mine like the chicken)

Mostly though, they like whatever tid bits are left over on the carpet or tile! LOL.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I think I forgot to add cheese. The girls love cheese. Chance prefers meat of some sort. He'll eat some veggies though.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I have no idea what "Kona chips" are... but somehow I will have to find some. I've been on the hunt for these elusive doggie yogurt drops, I can't find them anywhere and when I ask the pet store owners for "doggie yogurt" they look at me like I am nuts.  I don't know the name of them, so I can't ask for them by name either. lol

I am about to cave in and get him those Gerber baby yogurt drops!



> Mostly though, they like whatever tid bits are left over on the carpet or tile! LOL


 Yeah, Bailey really loves to eat anything and everything he comes across on the ground... walking him outside is becoming a nightmare, he wants to eat every stone, stick, piece of food and cigarette butt he finds... at least he knows what "LEAVE IT" means.... since I have to say it 5,0000,00000.000 times!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Bailey sounds just like Brody. He does that too.... sniffing at the ground and picking up everything he can find. I wonder if they outgrow that?!

Oh... Kona's Chips are great. You can buy them here....
http://konaschips.com/Index.asp

They are absolutely Brody's favorite treat. They are 100% dehydrated chicken strips. Crunchy. He goes nuts for them. If he's running around the backyard and won't come in, I just say, "do you want a Kona Chip?" and he RUNS for the door and heads straight for the refrigerator. HA HA. 

Brodysmom


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

heres our snacks- unsalted green beans, bell peppers, grilled or boiled chicken, cottage cheese, yogurt, apples, carrots, blueberries, shredded cheese, broccoli, baby food organic sweet potatos, and plain pop corn. i normally give about 1 tablespoon or so, or if its something like a carrot, green bean or brocolli, i usually give them 1-2 pieces, i use baby carrots so 1 -2 of those. 
i also buy the zukes treats, these are great for training because they are so small, even still i break them in pieces to make them last longer.
carreras favorite treat that we are using for potty training is cat food! she LOVES cat food, inhales it, something is wrong with her actually, but its working great so till it stops were going to keep using it. (mind you its only 1-2 pieces at a time).

remember--NO GRAPES OR ONIONS!!
check the people food thread for other no-no foods.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

We can't work out Ollie's favourite treats - because he'll eat anything! You could give him a peice of an old shoe and he would chow down like it was the finest meat.

Jack's a little more refined and turns his nose up at things - or chews things with a look on his face like "eeew this is gross but i'll try and get it down because there is NO WAY Ollie is getting it!"

I give bits of carrot, chicken on weekends, eggs once a week, organic biscuits, wee sausages, cheese, porridge sometimes. Hmmm trial and error as we go along (with safe foods, of course) xx


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

thank you everyone for all your input. i have learned lots. me and my lil man love you for it. thank you.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Boo's really picky. He'll only eat the bad-for-you good stuff. His favorite is meat (of course), but he really likes Hawaiian bread. Go figure. No fruits, no veggies...I've tried them all, and all I get in return is a few wiggles of his nose and his backside as he walks away. 

Poppet, on the other hand, loved everything. There wasn't anything he didn't eat. Pears, sushi (mostly salmon and without the wasabi of course), cucumbers, broccoli, sweet apples, yogurt...anything you put in front of him really. We had that in common. LOL Sometimes I'll be eating something and think back to my little four-legged "garbage" disposal. Still brings a smile to my face.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Baby carrots, red bell pepper slices, almost any kind of
fruit, dry unsweetened cereal, cheese, and sugar free yogurt.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I give my chi's dog treats called "wet noses" they are 100% organic and contain no wheat, corn, or soy, and come in a variety of yummy flavors. Their favorite is pumpkin 
I will also give them foods that I am eating like peas, carrots, green beans, chicken, and apples. They especially love peanut butter, but I reserve that treat for after their grooming routine (bath, nails, ears, and teeth)  
Everything in moderation though. 
There are many treats at pet stores that are yummy for your chi's, wether they are organic or not. Just read the ingredients to make sure it's not full of junk.


----------

